# Contraction like pains on 2ww???



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya ladies,

Just wondered if anyone has had contraction like pains on the 2ww and got a    as u can see i'm due to test soon... due on on friday and have had pains for the last 2 days that are best described as feeling like a contraction!! u know where they come in waves!!! had a pinprick type pain on and off today just below my belly button and slightly to the right?!?! 

Would really appreciate any feedback u can give me on this one ladies as it's new to me.... can't remember ever having anything like this  
Thanx girls it really does mean a lot

                                                      Sam xxx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Sam,
Have had all sorts of aches and pains during 2ww, but no contraction type pains. Sorry!! You may have more luck posting on 2ww thread for this?
Sending you     and hoping it is a good sign!
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanx cinders,

Kinda knew was clutching at straws with this one.... i've never heard of it either?!?! i'm just soooo bloody nervous and anxious now i'm starting to annalyse everything   The 2ww is fast becoming my arch nemesis 

                                  Sam xxx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi There

I must tell you that i had pains just the same and 1 week later got BFP.

Angel


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

Hi there, I had agonising pain that came in waves with a background of constant cramping... that was my implantation pain apparently...

never knew it could be soooo painful!!

*fingers crossed*


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls, thanx so much for the help.... unfortunatlly the with turned up over the wkend for me  
Till nxt months crazy symptoms then!! 
                                                            Sam xxx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear the ole' witch turned up Sam. Look forward to hearing your symptoms next month then!!
Love and luck,
Cindersxxx


----------

